# Westboro "Church" wants to protest at Jobs' funeral



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know I've posted a lot of news in the last 2 days but this needs to be seen.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Kansas-based church, infamous for protesting at the funerals of dead American soldiers, now says it plans to picket at the funeral of Steve Jobs, although no funeral details have been publicly shared yet.
> Margie Phelps, daughter of the Rev. Fred Phelps, pastor of the Westboro Baptist Church in Topeka, shared that news via Twitter. Ironically, her tweet showed as being posted from ... an iPhone.
> The church — which mainly includes Phelps family members — have picketed military funerals around the country because they believe U.S. deaths in Afghanistan and Iraq are "God's punishment" for America's tolerance of homosexuality. In March, the Supreme Court ruled that the First Amendment protects the church members participating in such protests.
> "Westboro will picket his funeral," tweeted Margie Phelps about Jobs. "He had a huge platform; gave God no glory & taught sin."
> ...


_*snip_
I guess nobody told her God didn't create the iPhone.
Source: MSNBC
http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/10...ve-jobs-funeral


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Protesting at a Funeral is terrible and just disgusts me. Especially if your a member of the Church, they should be the last people to do this crap.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not if your a member of the Westboro Baptist Church a fake church that claims to be Christian, but is really just a hate group.


----------



## Devin (Oct 7, 2011)

Idiots.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 7, 2011)

* Westboro Baptist Church*

Oh great, them again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 7, 2011)

Images for those who can't read properly.








Stolen from reddit

This _church_ is one big joke that relies on publicity given by people like us.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would shoot all these protestors down if they do this.  Steve Jobs is a great man and doesn't deserve this.

EDIT:  And why the hell does Steve Jobs have to serve God if he is Buddhist.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 7, 2011)

Westboro Baptist Cult: The Holy House of Funeral Trolling

VV Good Suggestion


----------



## justin05 (Oct 7, 2011)

They should NOT be using the word church, in the first place. They're not qualified.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 7, 2011)

Churches are people and people are assholes. There is nothing wrong with someone touting that the are a church. Moreover, most people that follow a religion are hypocrites and use that particular god to further their own agenda.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 7, 2011)

One more point in my argument against religion.


----------



## dickfour (Oct 7, 2011)

Who'd what to protest Jobs? Steve Jobs is the best example of why I love corporations and capitalism. They make everyone's life richer, they create amazing technology, millions of jobs. I think Steve Jobs was the best example of why capitalism is the best system. Why the heck would you protest that?


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 7, 2011)

For real? People retarded like them exist? Those retards are definitively not a son of god.
(Not that i believe in any of those religious thing, but this is outrageous!)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 7, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> Who'd what to protest Jobs? Steve Jobs is the best example of why I love corporations and capitalism. They make everyone's life richer, they create amazing technology, millions of jobs. I think Steve Jobs was the best example of why capitalism is the best system. Why the heck would you protest that?



Because when you're retarded, it is difficult to get a job. Not just anyone could work for Steve Jobs. You had to be competent.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I would shoot all these protestors down if they do this.  Steve Jobs is a great man and doesn't deserve this.
> 
> EDIT:  And why the hell does Steve Jobs have to serve God if he is Buddhist.


Whoa, I had no idea he was Buddhist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must pray for him tonight while meditating.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> One more point in my argument against religion.


If you consider the Westboro Baptist Church a prime example of Christianity or religion in general, you need to sort of your views. That so-called "church" is a total joke in the face of religion itself.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 7, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I have met people who act like that church, they bash me for being Buddhist and all claim that I am to go to hell, however, there are many sensible and smart Christians out there, I know of a few :3


----------



## BloodyFlame (Oct 7, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> One more point in my argument against religion.



Religion doesn't make people assholes, they're just born that way.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 7, 2011)

pffft



Spoiler



seriously, these Phelps fucktards are really making me laugh


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 7, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> Who'd what to protest Jobs? Steve Jobs is the best example of why I love corporations and capitalism. They make everyone's life richer, they create amazing technology, millions of jobs. I think Steve Jobs was the best example of why capitalism is the best system. Why the heck would you protest that?


And he was also part of a company that employs slave labour in China just so we can get our gadgets. Great job, Steve!


----------



## Nujui (Oct 7, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. It's just as a joke like that one certain religious forum.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Oct 7, 2011)

Retards.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 7, 2011)

The shear amount of ignorance in that "church" is infuriating. As a Christian myself, it shames me that they make the media and people start to view my religion based on them. While I don't approve of homosexuality, I don't judge either. The Bible clearly states that judgement is NOT for man to do. It does tell us to love each other as ourselves, and thus I do have gay friends. I may not approve their lifestyles, but their lifestyles aren't all of who they are either.

On this church's view of Steve Jobs, the only thing that comes to mind is Facepalm. If creating technological marvel after marvel makes somebody evil, then Bill Gates, Shigiro Miyamoto, and many other CEOs of all the tech we use will be joining him (some of which are openly Christian, and much better Christians than any of these protestors). If God wanted the iPhone created, then he did it THROUGH Jobs.

Now, to say this. I'm not downing anybody's beliefs, merely stating my own. If you don't agree, that's fine. You don't have to. I think we can all agree on this, though. This "church" is full of idiots, First Amendment Rights or not.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 7, 2011)

She's still alive? Thought she woulda been shot by now.
I wish i could shoot her and get away with it.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't we all AceWarhead.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 7, 2011)

I am going to be quite frank.

The Westboro Baptist Church is by no means a church. They are an abomination to the human race.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 7, 2011)

That church is just a bunch of crazy Christians, hating on the success of America.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Oct 7, 2011)

you know i'm completely behind marcusraven on this, and if/when you think about it the fact that this "church" did in fact look for "rights" and things to do things they can get away with is... to say the least bulls**t I'm a baptist, a fundamental baptist at that, and I would never and could never actually bring myself to do something like that to anyone, this "church" is just a wolf in sheeps clothing because their practices are far from what the Bible actually says. I will also add that this my opinion as well, and i agree with marcusraven, but if you don't like it that's fine. I won't judge you as long as you don't go out of your way to judge me too.


----------



## Judas18 (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate Westboro Baptist "Church". How can they even be called a church? A festering tampon has more right to be called a church.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 7, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> The shear amount of ignorance in that "church" is infuriating. As a Christian myself, it shames me that they make the media and people start to view my religion based on them. While I don't approve of homosexuality, I don't judge either. The Bible clearly states that judgement is NOT for man to do. It does tell us to love each other as ourselves, and thus I do have gay friends. I may not approve their lifestyles, but their lifestyles aren't all of who they are either.
> 
> On this church's view of Steve Jobs, the only thing that comes to mind is Facepalm. If creating technological marvel after marvel makes somebody evil, then Bill Gates, Shigiro Miyamoto, and many other CEOs of all the tech we use will be joining him (some of which are openly Christian, and much better Christians than any of these protestors). If God wanted the iPhone created, then he did it THROUGH Jobs.
> 
> Now, to say this. I'm not downing anybody's beliefs, merely stating my own. If you don't agree, that's fine. You don't have to. I think we can all agree on this, though. This "church" is full of idiots, First Amendment Rights or not.


Honestly, the reason they get so much media attention is because of the way they act. All out in the open, protesting against a soldier's funeral, for example, is going to get you noticed for sure. Though anyone with a brain should be quick to realize that these people are just stupid, and that they're being very ignorant, and that* they shouldn't get any of this kind of attention*, as that will just provoke them more to do more of this crap.

They should just be ignored.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Oct 7, 2011)

Steve is dead. It's a funeral for god's sake, lay off him will ya? I can't wait till we protest at one of their funerals


----------



## YayMii (Oct 7, 2011)

What's there to protest at a funeral? He's dead, he can't do anything to help you.
Regardless, she deserves to get shot. That's not religion, that's extremist hate towards anything and everything.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe we could rig an iphone to be a bomb and send it to the Freaks and then BOOM! Problem solved.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 7, 2011)

Them again?  Good God (no pun intended), they are the real life definition of trolls.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear cultists of the Westborough Douchebag Church of Satan,

Sod off and go to Hell. 



Sincerely, someone who thinks people deserve to have a proper funeral.


PS. Maggie Phelps is dirty whore who wouldn't be loved by anyone even if hell froze over.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah, Westboro again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is just absolutely ridiculous. I hope they all die a slow, painful death.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ironically, her tweet showed as being posted from ... an iPhone.


lolwut.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 7, 2011)

This church has it all wrong...

Hate the sin, not the sinner.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

Before I clicked on the thread, I had a feeling it was them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is their site back up?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2011)

Westborough Baptist Church is a part of Christianity? Gee, and this whole time I thought it was an offshoot of Satanism. These people, including Reverend Phelps, all need to be shot in their spinal cords, while having their stomach walls burst open and listen to Rebecca Black, Rick Astley and Trololol all at the same time. But to do that would only provoke them like the kid who threw the firecracker at the hornet's nest; all hell would break loose.

Sod off, WBC wankers.





			
				Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Before I clicked on the thread, I had a feeling it was them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did someone send a DDOS attack? Good.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

the_randomizer said:
			
		

> Westborough Baptist Church is a part of Christianity? Gee, and this whole time I thought it was an offshoot of Satanism. These people, including Reverend Phelps, all need to be shot in their spinal cords, while having their stomach walls burst open and listen to Rebecca Black, Rick Astley and Trololol all at the same time. But to do that would only provoke them like the kid who threw the firecracker at the hornet's nest; all hell would break loose.
> 
> Sod off, WBC wankers.
> 
> ...



Pfft that was a while ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yea I agree, they certainly don't seem to be perpetuating any teaching of Christianity but claim to be under its veil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Nope, site is back up. But I will be poking around it....


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 7, 2011)

Why do I have a feeling that they WILL get hurt this time?


----------



## Joktan (Oct 7, 2011)

I am a christain I think that's just wrong...the man is dead...I'm sure his family is sad and protesting against his life will most likely make people that were close to him not want God at all...just wrong..


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't believe thees people are going to stoop this low again.

Freedom of speech is one thing but there is a time and place for it and protesting at a funeral is not it. This is jusharassmentnt. 

The only good that could come from this is that the Jobs have more more to throw around for better lawyers and then matheeseese fuckers can be taken down for good.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm Catholic, and I think this is just wrong. Seriously? Protesting at a funeral? 

He was an amazing person, revolutionized the Apple computer/ computer industry, and you give him this shit at his freaking funeral? Where's your manners at? Give the man some respect, at least.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 7, 2011)

This cult is so ignorant, it hurts me to know they exist. There are no words in any language that can express how ignorant I think this group is. 

This should suffice. 


Spoiler



............................................______
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./_.(.....“~-,..............................,:`............/
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...................................../
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.................................
...................`=~-,,.,...............................
................................`:,,...........................`..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_..........._,-%.......`
...................................,


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I can't believe thees people are going to stoop this low again.
> 
> Freedom of speech is one thing but there is a time and place for it and protesting at a funeral is not it. This is jusharassmentnt.
> 
> The only good that could come from this is that the Jobs have more more to throw around for better lawyers and then matheeseese fuckers can be taken down for good.



Plenty of people before have done the same thing. They get money from somewhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is EXACTLY what gives Christians a bad name - believe it or not, we're not all stupid rednecks.

Honest to God, I hope this church closes down and becomes forgotten in the mist of time.

Steve Jobs, as much of a "little tech thief" as he was (not all of his "ideas" were really "his", mostly referring to the Lisa development cycle and the iPhone), *DID* push the industry forward. Without competition there is no progress, and Mac's competing with Windows PC's did allow us to progress on a yearly basis.

Kudos and prayers for the guy, even if I hate his products.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate these bible thumping jesus fuckers they should all die! They're nothing more than parasites they have no value in life if someone killed them the world would be better without them.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> I hate these bible thumping jesus fuckers they should all die! They're nothing more than parasites they have no value in life if someone killed them the world would be better without them.



And so begins the flame war if I read that right.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

And people wonder why there is so much atheists....


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 7, 2011)

oh god not those Westboro freaks, i've seen them on youtube they are beyond crazy and put junk into their children's minds.




			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> This is EXACTLY what gives Christians a bad name - believe it or not, we're not all stupid rednecks.
> 
> Honest to God, I hope this church closes down and becomes forgotten in the mist of time.



they are not christians, they are a cult and a strange one at that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_



How is this religion's fault? Do you see other chapters following closely? Do you see the pope cursing Jobs? Do you see world-wide Christian protesters out and about? No, of course not.

It's the backwards hillbilly attitude that's the fault here, not religion itself. There are black sheep in all herds.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 7, 2011)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_



Let's just... pretend he was talking solely about the WBC people.

In all honesty though, you would have to think: "What in the world is going through your (WBC peoples') minds to act as such?"
Utterly disgusting.


----------



## ferofax (Oct 7, 2011)

these guys troll much? lol. XD


----------



## Forstride (Oct 7, 2011)

It's puzzling as to whether they're actually just real life trolls or not.  They've apparently picketed other celebrity funerals as well.  I just don't see how people can put all kinds of money and time into something that's giving them nothing but hatred.  They certainly can't be making THAT much money off of the publicity they get...Can they?

If they are for real, they're on a one way trip to Hell.  It just sickens me that they're doing all of this.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, the man died, give him some respect.

Would you like it if I started protesting at your funeral?


Would you like a sign to be posted on your funeral like this?

*WESTBORO CHURCH SUCKS*
*Phelps family and Westboro church cultists deserve to die. May they rot in hell and their graves burned to ash *


That's not very nice isn't it? So why do that to poor Steve?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 7, 2011)

I think an exception to the 1st amendment would be justified in this case (taking in account the previous protests too).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2011)

These people are a disgrace for living on this planet. Or for being born.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Oct 7, 2011)

The Westboro Baptist Church almost came to protest at my school last year, as they were putting on a play for The Laramie Project. I honestly believe these people aren't even true Christians themselves since 
1) They're condemning gay people and the US government to hell...
2) Fred Phelps (the founder of the group) was a former lawyer, so he knows how to sue you if you physically attack or threaten any of his family picketing. He's just in this for the money because ordinary people can't deal with his ignorant ideology.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 7, 2011)

"Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven. - Luke 6:37


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 7, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, probably Satan.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 7, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be really bad for his family to have to go through that.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 7, 2011)

Really...seriously...

Wow that's just heartless...really heartless. This Church is no church, no its a Cult! 

I say if they show up, spray them with Fire Hoses and toss pepperspray explosives at them afterwards.

-1% Faith in Society (Currently remaining Faith: 20%)

Really, not cool at all. God would never ask a Church to do this sort of thing, even if Jobs is of another religion or happens to be of one, God still would not ask a church to go do this!

I have to leave this topic now. It's pushing my temper and anger up, and knowing my luck, I'll blow. Just sickens me...


----------



## TLSS_N (Oct 7, 2011)

These people have as much dignity as Larry David. The truth is, they only claim to be a church to be tax exempt! It's scum like this that should be locked up in a mental ward, not because of the religion they claim to practice but for the actions they commit. To be honest, I saw this coming but not from these bastards. I knew that groups like tmz, national enquirer etc would try to get hits because that's the way that they operate. But to protest a man at his funeral, I'm all for free speach yo, but acting in this manner doesn't deserve the title of human.

I hope that these people are cursed to walk the earth for eternity. That punishment still isn't enough, nothing will ever be.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 7, 2011)

My god these people are hypocrites. Jesus taught tolerance and passiveness - not hateful condemning.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 7, 2011)

I Believe these people are a Cult group put in place to make Christians look bad. They have a lot of leeway in the court system and I wouldn't be surprised if they were Satanist themselfs! Sickening just sickening...


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 7, 2011)

WolfSpider said:
			
		

> "Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven. - Luke 6:37



I bet their Bible left that verse out. I'd love to take a look at all the white-out in their version. I can picture it now...

"Nah, God doesn't believe this. WHITE-OUT. Jesus did that wrong. WHITE-OUT. The Ten Commandments? Well if those can't be in the court room now, they shouldn't be in here! WHITE-OUT."

Anyway, I and everybody else here needs to be careful. Its very easy to be hypocritical about this and act like they are TOWARDS them. To prevent this for myself, I'm just going to pray for them. I'll pray that they are made aware of their errors, that they repent, and that God takes them down the path He wants them to follow for His glory. Prayer always works in some way, form, or fashion.

And with topics like this I feel I need to keep saying this to keep it civil, I'm not trying to change anybody's opinions or beliefs here. Hypocrisy isn't good, no matter what you believe. Just do what this "church" isn't doing, and think before you speak/type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you don't agree with me, that's okay. If you are offended by the idea of me praying, just remember that you most likely don't even know me, so it shouldn't be a big deal. I have my beliefs, you have yours. My beliefs don't say that I have to convert you by force, but that if you have questions it is my responsibility to guide you to the One who can answer them. If you don't come to me with anything, then I'm not going to force-feed you a Bible. Christians that do this are what's making my religion the only one apparently okay to make fun of publicly, but that's another debate in itself so I'm just going to stop here. I'm done in this topic, for my own sake.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 7, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> WolfSpider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post plus more than one. Well said cool in the face of all this putrid bull.

Me? I'll be a hypocrite willingly this once. WBC is full of wankers.


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm an atheists who hates religions and their fallacies to my very core, but I can say many religious people are not bad people(especially Buddhists, I love Buddhists). Westboro is just made up of some of the most disgusting attention whores you'll ever find. They've picketed many funerals, soldiers, Ronnie James Dio, etc. These *[censored]s*(yes, I'm using this word because Westboro loves to use this word offensively against homosexuals, though it seems to be censored) have no respect for even their loyal soldiers who served the country with their lives! 

They are not a good example for Christianity(not to say the Vatican is either, but I'd rather not elaborate on that), many Christians are open minded on many levels(while certainly not on many Scientific topics). Westboro shouldn't even be considered a Christian church, it should be considered a Christian cult. The majority of the actual followers of mainstream Christianity are not disgusting attention whores like them, not all of them preach their beliefs in public in such a flamboyant manner.

I'm obviously not hostile against Christians, but couldn't withstand adding in a few digs at Christianity. No offence, Christians, I'm just having a little fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unrelated: They tried to picket a Foo Fighters concert the other time and the Foos did this:


Spoiler



[youtube]EWSeDYTHtiQ[/youtube]

Gotta love the Foos!



The entire wesboro church should be admitted into a mental institution for America's safety.


----------



## Ace (Oct 7, 2011)

Eh, I'm too many thousands of kilometers away to make a difference, anyway. It's not really any of our business: we'll see how his kin will deal with this, though. In their position, I'd likely hold a private ceremony first, instead.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see how anybody could mistake this group for an actual "church" 
They're a bunch of trolls hiding under the guise of a religion, 
and they would be summarily denounced by nearly any actual Baptist church across the US.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Domination why do you use a slur just because someone else does? Would use use the n-word, how about slurs against people who are Jewish, Hispanic or Asian?


----------



## Qtis (Oct 7, 2011)

Just a sad example of free religion when anyone can call their own "idea" a church. Kinda like calling themselves reverend or priest or bishop or whatnot. People actually might start thinking that they were for real. Now it just seems that they're just trolling the world and.. just no.



-Qtis


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really, it's more an example of free speech.Without out freedom of speech they wouldn't be able to do their horrendous picketing because it would be considered hate speech.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Not really, it's more an example of free speech.Without out freedom of speech they wouldn't be able to do their horrendous picketing because it would be considered hate speech.



Double Edged sword.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really. In American history, most of the time freedom of speech was used for decent purposes, it normally resulted in arrests or police attacking the people.


----------



## Midna (Oct 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Not really. In American history, most of the time freedom of speech was used for decent purposes, it normally resulted in arrests or police attacking the people.


History? You mean right now?

Man, the US is actually doing a good job of censoring the Wall Street protests out of existence, aren't they?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope, all throughout our history. And to be fair it's mostly Fox "News" doing that.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2011)

ITT: Oh shit there's a hint of something I don't like I'm going to take it as an example to bash something I hate.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay mods, lets put SOME kind of content up there, it's a bit counter-productive to just delete the whole damn post.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 7, 2011)

It's obvious they only do this for attention. Westboro baptist church is possibly the biggest joke of religion and the fact that people give them the time of day is just sad.


----------



## troydude6 (Oct 7, 2011)

'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these. -Mark 12:31

But I tell you: Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you. -Matthew 5:44







 Please learn to follow your own religion.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

How can they? They're not really Christians. They just claim to be. They're money hungry fame whores.


----------



## amptor (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow protesting his death over homosexuality?  That has nothing to do with anything LMAO.  How random.

Anyway I've been told that homosexuality is normal and people's sexuality is fluid but it can be difficult to buy into because if you aren't one of them, or don't have those tendencies, you don't have the same thought process.

But tolerance should be there because it really is none of my business what someone else does.  Just as long as they don't shove it in my face which is what ends up happening and then you get people that get really pissed and then stuff like this happens.

So I guess the picketing is tolerated too but then it is kinda an oxymoron because this is a free country and they are picketing to be intolerant but our constitution is built upon being tolerant of picketing as well.  Seems like that kind of dissolves the need to picket yet also ignites the need to picket at the same time.  Strange that.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2011)

If everyone who is really outraged will just ignore them, they'll stop. They only do this for publicity.

Simply put: Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 7, 2011)

If you search them on google, they have their own website. I looked around it for fun a bit, I didn't know people at church were allowed to say stuff like fag.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 7, 2011)

these people do not reflect on my views, they disgust me and now this way really low for them to do he didnt preach sin, wtf where did they get that from, i hope those mortocyclists veterans come to the funeral Jobs brought happniness not sin and last i checked happiness is a good thing, and he used his talents to the best that he could to give people jobs and future in the buisness how is that bad 

i dont believe these people are chiristains anymore, they make christians look bad since we already have a bad rep anyways


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2011)

religion is often used as an excuse to preach hatred.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 7, 2011)

I want some terrorist to bomb the shit out of that church.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> religion is often used as an excuse to preach hatred.



As seen by this post.

These guys are just nutcases. Just funny by how absurd they are. Better to just ignore them.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 7, 2011)

they already got bombed and they said "You still cant take us down" idk when it happened but it did


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 7, 2011)

When the Phelps die I'll be at there funerals protesting.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't worry they're probably hateful enough to protest their own funerals and of course blaming homosexuals.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 7, 2011)

I want to get the names of every member of the Westboro Baptist Church, and every time one of them drops, I'll rally as many people as I can to protest THEIR funeral.


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll quote this out for you members of Westboro Baptist Church:
> "Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven." Luke 6:37
> What kind of Christians are you when you don't follow exactly Christ's Teachings?


*sigh*


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree, strongly at that. This "chapter" that claims to be "Christian" already caused world-wide confusion and fear with their threats of burning the holy muslim book, Qur'an (which shares alot of stories with the Bible, by the way) to the point where government intervention was necessary. Not only that, they protest on grounds that are conscidered holy by many and on events on which such behaviour is completely unacceptable, especially comming from "religious people". It is my honest opinion that this group is purely venomous, their teachings are anything by correct and by ignoring them, we're serving the local children a sentence of "being taught bullshit and hatered". You cannot ignore pure hatered, that's how KKK was born.

This group sometimes pushes their "fight for a clean, non-homosexual America" to the extreme, even borderline terrorist activities and they should be forcefully disbanded. There are minor groups that do little harm - those you can ignore. Westboro people are aware of the power of the internet, broadcast their lies over the web and poison the minds of the naive and they should be stopped.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2011)

No, they don't. They're just using the highly publicized death of Jobs as a ploy for publicity. Not to say that isn't awful, of course.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Let's not use the Freedom of Speech argument here, there is a clear, thick, red line between "disrespect of the recently departed, implying that all homosexuals are sinners that should go to hell,  public threats againts the muslim community and other, clearly "wrong" teachings" and "Freedom of Speech". It's one thing to be free to voice your opinion, stepping on someone's balls just for the heck of it is another.

There needs to be some sort of supervision over those potentially hazardous groups, otherwise you're not getting any more "free" like you think you do, you're just closing your eyes and allowing misinformation and hatered to spread. People like Westboro followers not only give a bad name to Christians, they give a bad name to Americans in general.

By ignoring them, you certainly are not feeding the troll. What you're doing is refusing to ban the troll before it does any damage. Preventing disease is far better than curing it.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 7, 2011)

Motherfucking assholes. They (or some group agreeing with them) protested at a friend of mine's dad's funeral. Fuck them to hell. In fact, I slashed their tires when I was there... Wonder why no one heard anything about it?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Foxi4, this is Freedom of Speech though. This is exactly what our First Amendment protects.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Foxi4, this is Freedom of Speech though. This is exactly what our First Amendment protects.



Freedom of Speech does not mean you are allowed to say whatever you want - everything has boundries.

For the sake of the argument, I will give you an example. If I say "Black people don't have souls", it will be conscidered by a judge as a racist slur or even a hate crime if I scream it outloud in a malicious intent to gather other racist bastards. This is not what the 1st ammendment protects me from - this is being an idiot.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anything that does not cause physical harm to a person is Freedom of Speech. Nope you can say the n-word, shout it in the ghettos if you want, it's fine it's Freedom of Speech. What they do to you however will only get them in trouble because your allowed to speak your mind, no matter how unpopular it is. As long as you don't intend for those racist to physically harm people it's fine.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Anything that does not cause physical harm to a person is Freedom of Speech. Nope you can say the n-word, shout it in the ghettos if you want, it's fine it's Freedom of Speech.


Woah there.  Freedom of speech does have some restrictions, I suggest you go look it up.

For example "slander", "libel", and "fighting words".


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Anything that does not cause physical harm to a person is Freedom of Speech. Nope you can say the n-word, shout it in the ghettos if you want, it's fine it's Freedom of Speech. What they do to you however will only get them in trouble because your allowed to speak your mind, no matter how unpopular it is. As long as you don't intend for those racist to physically harm people it's fine.
> 
> I'm afraid that you are incorrect in your assumptions - screaming out racial slurs is conscidered a hate crime and is penalized by the American Judicial System.
> 
> ...



Thank you for clearing it up, people really overrate the concept of "Freedom of Speech".


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Foxi4, this is Freedom of Speech though. This is exactly what our First Amendment protects.
> QUOTEIn the United States freedom of expression is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution. There are several statutory and common law exceptions including *obscenity, defamation, incitement, incitement to riot or imminent lawless action, fighting words*, information decreed to be related to national security such as classified information, false advertising, perjury, *harassment*, privileged communications, trade secrets, copyright, patents, military conduct, and *time, place and manner restrictions*.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2011)

The famous example of where freedom of speech is limited is that you can't yell "FIRE!" in a crowded theater simply to watch people stampede all over one another.
That freedom does and should have it's limitations.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > In the United States freedom of expression is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution. There are several statutory and common law exceptions including *obscenity, defamation, incitement, incitement to riot or imminent lawless action, fighting words*, information decreed to be related to national security such as classified information, false advertising, perjury, *harassment*, privileged communications, trade secrets, copyright, patents, military conduct, and *time, place and manner restrictions*.



Perfect - even your own constitution screams that they should be closed down by now.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 7, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Until the time that one of these "protests" causes a riot or a fight of some sort to break out, well...unfortunately there is nothing that the law can do. There is no legal precedent for this sort of thing, but I'm sure there will be one soon.

The funny thing is, is some towns have skirted legal boundaries themselves to prevent these protests, such as finding the hotel that the folks are staying at, and "accidentally" having all their cars towed and then released back to them once the funeral is over.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2011)

u have to get a permit to protest though, which I'm sure this church has never gotten.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 7, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> u have to get a permit to protest though, which I'm sure this church has never gotten.



Depending on where it is, yes, but many cities do not require a permit for protests.


----------



## Gwaith (Oct 7, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> u have to get a permit to protest though, which I'm sure this church has never gotten.



You're very wrong then. This "church" picketed many funerals already and they were never forced from any of them. Much on the contrary, they are mostly protected by present police forces. There are two incredibly interesting documentaries with Louis Theroux from the BBC. One of them being quite recent (6 months or so). Once you see these documentaries you can only come to the conclusion that these people are either: 
A) batshit crazy or 
B) want to step on as many toes as possible or
C) all of the above.

They really seem to crave for the attention of the media and will do the most obscene things to get that attention.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

Private funeral with a LiveStream from an undisclosed location.

Problem Solved.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 7, 2011)

What the hell..

Some examples of their "sister sites"


Spoiler: Viewer Discretion is advised




GodHatesIslam.com
GodHatesTheWorld.com
GodHatesTheMedia.com
JewsKilledJesus.com
PriestsRapeBoys.com
And their own site is GodHatesFags.com


Apparently, WBC's God is a Violent, Disturbed, Racist, Raping, Sadistic, Hating, Emo.





Spoiler: What the Phelps really look like


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 7, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> What the hell..
> 
> Some examples of their "sister sites"
> 
> ...


SO, they basically hate everything? Why don't they just DIE?!


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 7, 2011)

They hate everything... but life. which is unfortunate. They hate all ASPECTS of life, but not life itself. Truly, they should FUCKING DIE IN A FUCKING PIT FULL OF SHIT WHERE EVERYONE WILL PISS ON THEIR DEAD BODIES, THEN WE FUCKING PROTEST AT THEIR FUCKING FUNERALS, PRICKHEADS!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 7, 2011)

chaosdarkneo said:
			
		

> They hate everything... but life. which is unfortunate. They hate all ASPECTS of life, but not life itself. Truly, they should FUCKING DIE IN A FUCKING PIT FULL OF SHIT WHERE EVERYONE WILL PISS ON THEIR DEAD BODIES, THEN WE FUCKING PROTEST AT THEIR FUCKING FUNERALS, PRICKHEADS!


I hope you guys realize that wishing death upon them makes you just as bad.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 7, 2011)

Considering Baptists generally read from the Bible, how can this independent "church" expect to follow the 2nd greatest commandment of "love thy neighbor" with these protests?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Considering Baptists generally read from the Bible, how can this independent "church" expect to follow the 2nd greatest commandment of "love thy neighbor" with these protests?



They don't have any neighbors.

But man, she's got all the trolling down. Her retort to using an iPhone was basically a big "haters gonna hate" statement.


----------



## YoshiKart (Oct 8, 2011)

It's sad that some pass them as actual Christians. They're just a satirist group trying to put down Christianity.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 8, 2011)

*facepalm*

They don't need to hire lawyers to get put behind bars, they need to hire a hitman to do it discreetly.

Believe it or not, they are a form of religion. While they call themselves Christians, don't be confused with Christians you see today. Everyone who says this Church aren't true Christians need to realize one thing; Christianity was originated thousands of years ago (if not more), what do you know about true Christians?


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 8, 2011)

This "church" amazes me. They don't follow half the things in bible, yet they are supposedly true Christians.....I know wishing death for them isn't right, but they are defiling God's name. Oh well, we will see what happens in the end.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> They don't need to hire lawyers to get put behind bars, they need to hire a hitman to do it discreetly.
> 
> Believe it or not, they are a form of religion. While they call themselves Christians, don't be confused with Christians you see today. Everyone who says this Church aren't true Christians need to realize one thing; Christianity was originated thousands of years ago (if not more), what do you know about true Christians?



You use the exact same argument in every single discussion - "How do you know they are wrong (if you are not a part of them)?". Last time you did it while discussing whether or not people would chop a person up, cook them and store them in refrigerating units as a part of a crude revenge for sexual assault, and whether or not it would be insane. You seem to advocate alot of crazy stuff without really getting into details - those people are nutjobs that don't really follow the teachings of their own holy book - I'd know, I'm a Christian, *I know the bible*. Do you?

Excuse me, but you don't sound credible at all. While they are a form of religion, they are certainly not true Christians and they *are* a bunch of wackos. Your efforts at being a contrarian in every controversional thread really make you look... silly, due to a lack of a better term.

Also, the Christian church started off after Jesus started teaching, so that'd be circa 20 A.D, that means it's a measily 1991 years old, +/-.

EDIT: Had to swap the R-word with Sexual Assault. Crrrazy word-filter.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 8, 2011)

Sigh, Foxi Foxi Foxi... 

I never once said they are true Christians. I'm criticizing those who pretend to know what "True Christians" are. I don't advocate the stuff, I just point out flaws in people's arguments. I'm not saying their argument is wrong, I'm saying their arguments are weak.

I'm not even making any arguments other than, No one is more of a true Christian the the founders of Christianity. Thousands of years later and with almost no knowledge what or who founded Christianity, people have the nerve to define what a True Christian is.

You say you know the bible, but prove that the bible you say you know is accurate to what we are calling true Christianity (thousands of years ago). You can't, and like I said, those are holes in your argument.

Once again, I'm not arguing for any sides, I'm just pointing out obvious gaping holes in people's arguments. If everyone was defending these lunatics, I would be able to find holes in their arguments to.

This has nothing to do with Christianity. The people protesting this are ass holes using Christianity for public attention obviously. They use terms such as Church coined by religious people to attract their attention. Talking about Christianity more is not only off-topic, but none of my interest. Unless you want to debate whether or not they are Christians, which we seem to both agree they are not, have a nice night (because if we continue this conversation; I'm pretty sure my soon to be drunkness is going to get me banned from this site).


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Sigh, Foxi Foxi Foxi...
> 
> I never once said they are true Christians. I'm criticizing those who pretend to know what "True Christians" are. I don't advocate the stuff, I just point out flaws in people's arguments. I'm not saying their argument is wrong, I'm saying their arguments are weak.
> 
> ...



I can prove that what is in our contemporary Bible is more or less the same as it was in previous editions of it, simply because several other texts that are unrelated to Christianity directly contain the same stories (Old Testament is shared by many holy books, for example). Moreover, I do not think that "True Christianity" requires to follow rules that were made nearly 2000 years ago, simply because as with every other rules set, religion needs to change, it needs evolution as it grows, much like laws do. Nobody said that the rules set by a given religious body the first time have to be right - they need to be adjusted, re-interpreted, but without loosing the "core" of the religion. It's called adaptation.

I'm glad to hear that you're not advocating the actions of this bizzare group, it'd be borderline insane to support those people in any way.

I'm not going to debate whether they are Christians or not, they are not. What does bother me though is that you simplify everything you approach to your standards, which are not always correct and not always accepted by the majority. A little bit of open-mindedness would do you wonders, you never know what interesting stuff you might find if you let it sink in by analyzing an approach different to your own.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, Westboro Church.
Go and suck a dick.
/end

Well, Westboro Church.
Go and suck a dick.
/end


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'd be the first to volunteer for the firing squad that eliminates the entire Phelps family from existence. It's pretty sad that the US Constitution will protect ignorants and racists meanwhile anyone else doing the same sort of things would be thrown behind bars. Someone needs to get off their ass and change a few laws, the government tolerating their intolerance is a huge issue, and it's ironic that the whole organization tries to preach some bullshit about tolerance meanwhile they are intolerant themselves. Baptists the world over do a huge /facepalm every time the Westboro Baptist Church is in the news.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:


> Yeah, I'd be the first to volunteer for the firing squad that eliminates the entire Phelps family from existence. It's pretty sad that the US Constitution will protect ignorants and racists meanwhile anyone else doing the same sort of things would be thrown behind bars. Someone needs to get off their ass and change a few laws, the government tolerating their intolerance is a huge issue, and it's ironic that the whole organization tries to preach some bullshit about tolerance meanwhile they are intolerant themselves. Baptists the world over do a huge /facepalm every time the Westboro Baptist Church is in the news.



Because when you disagree with someone, it is totally acceptable to want to _murder _them. 

Look, no one (outside of the WBC, of course) is going to argue that their views and actions are abhorrent. I think everyone would also agree that it would be nice if they just went away. Unfortunately, this isn't a perfect world, and annoying people don't just disappear. Saying that we should just revoke rights in cases like this is not the correct response. These people are basically trolls; they do whatever they can to get media attention. To react so drastically would merely be a boon to these nutjobs.

Besides, if you can take away the rights of one group of people, no matter how terrible they are, you are kind of opening a dangerous precedent. Sure, it starts with people like this, but on the slippery slope, where does it end?


----------

